# lasciare andare l'acqua alla valle



## Kiky

"Lasciare andare l'acqua alla valle", c'est un proverbe italien qui signifie "gagner du temps", il existe en français quelques proverbes ayant le même sens?


----------



## Kiky

Peut-être: "rester assis à attendre"? Pas un proverbe, mais je n'arrive à penser à autre chose...


----------



## Sugar-vampangel

Kiky said:


> Peut-être: "rester assis à attendre"? Pas un proverbe, mais je n'arrive à penser à autre chose...



Pour moi "rester assis à attendre" ne signifie pas du tout "gagner du temps", ça veut simplement dire attendre sans rien faire.

Est-ce que "Lasciare andare l'acqua alla valle" va plutôt dans le sens de vraiment "gagner du temps" ou plutôt de laisser passer les choses sans agir (et donc de "rester assis à attendre")


----------



## Kiky

Oui, en effet, ça pourrait signifier les deux choses: laisser passer les choses sans agir  pour gagner du temps, sans prendre aucune decision.


----------



## jprr

Moins distingué ... mais avec la même idée


> −  _Loc. pop., vulg._ *Laisser  pisser (la bête, le mérinos)*. Ne  rien faire, ne rien dire, laisser aller les choses. Synon.* laisser courir**.  _N'était-il pas, lui aussi, candidat au  tourniquet? S'en faisait-il une miette? Ils n'avaient qu'à l'imiter et à  laisser pisser le mérinos!_ (Vercel, _Cap.  Conan_, 1934, p.228). _−On lui dit? −Oh! ça va, dit Mathieu, laisse  pisser_ (Sartre, _Mort ds âme_,  1949, p.73).


 (source)


----------



## Kiky

Merci, je ne connaissait pas ces expressions.


----------

